# Power PE Study Materials for sale



## TFT (Dec 19, 2011)

Complete Complex Imaginary 4 practice test set with all corrections plus NCEES 2011 Power PE Practice test. Using these for study I passed the PE Power exam on my first attempt. $180 shipped and PayPal'ed. That's 400 total NCEES style 6 minute questions.


----------



## Mahmoud (Dec 19, 2011)

I have



2 sets of the Complex Imaginary books (1&amp;4) 

Power practice problems (camera)

Electrical engineering sample examinations (camera) 

+ A lot more books and reference materials



Feel free to send me an email on this website



Thanks


----------



## swami2907 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey what kind of book you have it.... What kind of problems in those books?.....Can you give some idea type of problem cove in that book...???


----------



## TFT (Dec 19, 2011)

The Complex Imaginary questions are similar to the NCEES practice exam questions. They are formatted for 6 minute multiple choice answers. With all five of the practice tests I am offering, you will get 400 practice problems to study.


----------



## swami2907 (Dec 20, 2011)

SInce I bought the NCEES 2011 from NCEES website. I can buy the Complex Imaginary Question, Please let me know how much you will charge for those Complex imaginary 4 practice test. Its only Power Right?


----------



## TFT (Dec 20, 2011)

swami2907 said:


> SInce I bought the NCEES 2011 from NCEES website. I can buy the Complex Imaginary Question, Please let me know how much you will charge for those Complex imaginary 4 practice test. Its only Power Right?


$150 for the 4 Complex Imaginary Tests. Yes they are all based on the Electrical Power Exam specification.


----------



## Insaf (Dec 23, 2011)

Where did get NCEES 2011 Power PE Practice test? I know, no practice test is available with NCEES (but NCEES publish sample questions and answers).

Thanks,


----------



## marwan (Jan 7, 2012)

Were you allowed to bring the Complete Complex Imaginary practice tests and NCEES 2011 Power PE Practice test during the exam day?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jan 7, 2012)

marwan said:


> Were you allowed to bring the Complete Complex Imaginary practice tests and NCEES 2011 Power PE Practice test during the exam day?


I did but never use it...PE is an open book...i even take with me the official NCEES practice problems...most people do...no one had any problems....I also called NCEES and they told me they allow it....but in my case NCEES admin the exam....it could be different in some states.


----------



## Mahmoud (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the following for sale

Power Reference Manual (Camara) 

Electrical Machines, Drives and Power systems (Wildi)

Power System Analysis (Grainger stevenson)

Electrical Calculation Handbook (John Paschal)

Basic Electrical engineering (Schaum )

Electric Machines and Electromechanics (schaum)

Electrical Engineering Sample examination (Camara)

Power Practice problem (Camara )

Handbook of electric power calculation (Beaty)

Complex Imaginary (1 and 4) 

Electrical and Electronics sample questions + solutions (NCEES) 

power sample questions + solutions (NCEES)

All books are in excellent condition, I only used them for 1 month before the exam and on the day of the exam.

I will charge a flat rate of $5 for shipping, Paypal only

Email me at [email protected] for more information 

​

Thanks and good luck


----------



## marwan (Jan 9, 2012)

Mahmoud,

Can you put the price for each book?

thanks,


----------



## R2KBA (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a 2010 Camara/PPI Electrical Engineering Reference Manual (Power) for sale:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18042


----------



## Mahmoud (Jan 10, 2012)

Marwan, please send me an email to [email protected] and i will be more than happy to provide you with the info


----------



## Mahmoud (Jan 12, 2012)

Mahmoud said:


> I have the following for sale
> 
> Power Reference Manual (Camara)
> 
> ...


----------

